# Getting back Repatriation deposit



## IndianinSA (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello All
I tried searching a bit but could not find a thread relating to the same. The question is about repatriation deposit. My child were born in South Africa and when i went to get their dependent permits, the guy asked for R7000 deposit. I paid in the deposit for a 3 month old because I wanted to make travel arrangements done to visit India. Have anyone previously been paid back this money after obtaining their PR? If yes, what is the process for doing it. I have a receipt issued by the home affairs for this amount.

Thanks


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

IndianinSA said:


> Hello All
> I tried searching a bit but could not find a thread relating to the same. The question is about repatriation deposit. My child were born in South Africa and when i went to get their dependent permits, the guy asked for R7000 deposit. I paid in the deposit for a 3 month old because I wanted to make travel arrangements done to visit India. Have anyone previously been paid back this money after obtaining their PR? If yes, what is the process for doing it. I have a receipt issued by the home affairs for this amount.


 I would love to know the answer for this question too! I paid my deposit 18 months ago and got a receipt too which says that I can get it back if I'll be issued a PR. So I can just guess that you need to go to HA with your PR and the receipt and ask for that money.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Repatriation deposits are only payable if you repatriate. So, if you stay in SA, you'll never see this money again until you have Permanent Residency.

I myself paid such a deposit for a friend to come over to South Africa, and since she was at the time young and single, Home Affairs wanted surety that she would return. I paid on her behalf, followed all the procedures and had it paid back. The only issue I had was that it took 2 months to be repaid.

Home Affairs requires proof that the person has returned to their country, and so if you aren't going back, then you can't claim the funds back.


----------



## IndianinSA (Apr 15, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Repatriation deposits are only payable if you repatriate. So, if you stay in SA, you'll never see this money again until you have Permanent Residency.
> 
> I myself paid such a deposit for a friend to come over to South Africa, and since she was at the time young and single, Home Affairs wanted surety that she would return. I paid on her behalf, followed all the procedures and had it paid back. The only issue I had was that it took 2 months to be repaid.
> 
> Home Affairs requires proof that the person has returned to their country, and so if you aren't going back, then you can't claim the funds back.


So I have got my PR now (me and all family). SO I guess I can apply for a refund now. My question would be where do I apply and what do I have to do? Legalman - Can you please let me know what process was followed for your friend?

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

My friend and I had a different situation. Also, back then, a specific Home Affairs person was actually allocated to me. She sent proof of her stamp in her passport and I went and submitted it.

You would have to contact Home Affairs and enquire where you could lodge your refund request.


----------



## quanzguo (May 8, 2014)

Is there any update now?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

quanzguo said:


> Is there any update now?


Here is the update:

Repatriation deposits deadline: http://www.immigrationsouthafrica.org/blog/repatriation-deposits-deadline/

The new gazette is here:

http://www.immigrationsouthafrica.o...riation-deposits-38098_13-10-Home-Affairs.pdf

Good luck to everyone in getting money back!


----------

